# Last Chance to Raft the Omo River in Ethiopia



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

the omo is awesome. no shit, any day on the omo is a 6 month shoot for animal planet. i remember one day we saw colobus monkeys swinging in the trees, vervets climbing vines, baboons watching us float, fish eagles snatching fish, hippos popping out of the eddys, crocs slithering in off every point and a leopard chillin on the bank. all that as we entered one of the sweetest gorges i have ever dropped into. not sure what else we saw that day but every day was pretty un real. the sounds at night cant be beat. it is an absolute tragedy what they are doing to that canyon. if you can get on it, do it. you wont be sorry............as long as you take your malaria pills and can stomach extreme poverty in the city. its like nothing you have seen before or will see again.

max, if you need any info let me know.


----------

